# Fun Match 9/1



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just sharing for fun....  

If there are any newbies out there who are nervous about doing fun matches with their dogs - this is basically what happens at the novice level. And you are allowed to have treats and reward when you see fit, you can talk to your dogs, and train at the level that they are at.

Bertie's been doing fun matches since he was about 3-4 months old or so. : So this is pretty much old hat for him. This was the first fun match in a couple months that I actually did off leash heeling (my sister missed the on leash portion, so you just see everything from the f8 onward). If he is too bouncy, forging/out of heel position on the on leash portion, I will NOT take the leash off for the off-leash. Today, he did a very nice heel on leash and f8 (a little lag, which I'm not worried about atm). His finish was off so I repeated that and made him do it right. 

Jacks did a novice run because we'll show in novice in a couple weeks. He has his novice title, but we have not done a novice routine since last November or so. I wanted to make sure he knows how to do straight fronts. I wound up improvising and asking for a utility exam in this case. His heeling had some people wowing outside the ring, but really - his run in open today was a LOT nicer. No lagging - which you can see coming out of the slow and going into the fast. 

Unfortunately, in the Open room there wasn't any crating space, so my sister had her hands full containing Bertie so I told her not to worry about filming us in there. 

The only thing missing out from here were the stays. Which were done like an hour later...  

ETA - I added footage of the boys in their "convertible" (I leave the top unzipped so they can sit up and watch what's going on). Take a look at the little cairn at the beginning! I want one!

ETA2 - I also had the good fortune of meeting a nice GRF person yet again. Seems like we bump elbows at fun matches and trials this time every year. Carolyn (Selli-Belle) and her sweet dogs (Selli, Dugan, and Duffy). Dugan's just 3 months older than Bertie. When I last saw him he was a fluffy little 3-4 month old showing his stuff in the rally ring.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the convertible. What's it called. I think I can use that!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Loved it! You guys are so good together.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Found this one on Amazon.
Amazon.com: EliteField Beige 36" 3-Door Soft Dog Crate, 36" long x 24" wide x 28" high: Pet Supplies


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks<:

That's just a soft crate. It's perfect for Jacks, but with Bertie - and you may experience the same with your pup, it's not going to contain him. 

The lady sitting next to us (on the right) had 2 german shepherds in what was essentially a exercise pen... but with soft fabric panels. And it was taller than her dogs could jump out of easily. 

They just lay in there side by side looking absolutely comfortable! 

I was sitting there and having envy! I'm now searching to see if I can find that online for my boys.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a large steel crate for regular crating. I was thinking for obedience classes, horse shows, if we get to rally matches. Using it as you are, temporary living quarters.

There's a lot of really cool stuff out there that we didn't know about 12 years ago.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Precision Pet - Detail

This is similar to what she had. Maybe what she had? Hers was square and fit two large GSD's with room to spare. I thought it was totally awesome - and it completely folded up like that.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that's really nice. I can see why they were so comfy, lounging in there.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cute! What a nice facility. If you're looking for a critique (and feel free to ignore me if not!  )....
a) you started out on the figure 8 when he wasn't paying attention
b) you fed him in a stationary position (sitting -- and not even in a front). Don't feed stillness, especially if it's not in heel or front position! That's just giving him food, and rewarding him for being still and out of position.
c) which may feed into his lagging....I'd rather see him forging than doing so much lagging. Wish his happy happy between the stand and the heel free, bled over into the heel! Cute pup!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Anney....  With him being a smidgeon different than I'm used to, I appreciate the second pair of eyes. My timing was definitely off today. And both dogs had a little lagging going on.

The only time Bertie got a treat (a piece of liver) was on the finish. The other times he was licking my hands which had liver-smell (the gross stuff in my pocket) on them. And he also got a piece of liver when he was sitting in the crate.  

The bouncing is the release and my working to keep his focus between the off leash exercises. I settled him down at the start of the off leash because I didn't want him pogo-stick bounding. Something he still does a little when I'm not keeping him calm. I'm still working on trying to get a steady balance between keeping him calm and engaged during the heel. With Jacks this was absolutely easy because his way of showing off was strutting. Bertie's way of showing off is leaping every step - as you might remember his puppy videos.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I meant to add - and it gave me a chuckle yesterday.  

There was a golden person there who asked if I'd let her go over Bertie as far as showing him in conformation. I've had other people go over him so it wasn't a big deal. Except he piddled while she was going over him. This is something he's been growing out of, was worse when he was younger. I think it happens now only if he gets all submissive-excited when he has to go out for potty. Gotta say as I was cleaning up the floor, I was thinking about how the judges go all over the dogs in the ring. He'd have a problem there I think.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Kate watching your video I notice that you tend to turn your upper body to see where your dogs are, I too have a habit of doing this occasionally but this isn't a good thing as it teaches the dog to sit in a lagged position and crooked. I have a friend who has several OTCHS and she tries to help me be a better handler and SAVE pts. When I heel my dogs if they were to stop off leash I wouldn't even know it till I turned around. You especially look and twist your upper body on the fig 8 try walking with your shoulders directly over your body and if you want to see the dog stop and walk in front and check the sits. Hope this suggestion will be of help.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard - my instructors tell me that all the time. Not necessarily looking at my dogs, because at least with Jacks I can pretty much look down and see where he should be (and he's generally there). But my old bad habit of crooking my left shoulder back while heeling was something that I worked on stopping with Jacks.... and it came back with Bertie. It's definitely more exaggerated with both dogs during the figure 8.... 

The major thing I'm trying to fix before we get back into shows too is turning the body to watch Jacks finish. >.< I know that will definitely cost me.


----------

